# FREE Fine good quality Sharpening Stones.



## amateur77 (Jun 3, 2017)

I was looking for a way to get the ultimate edge, still working towards it..however.. I wanted to buy some Fine 6k grit stones,until I saw someone selling SLATE sharpening stones in various Fancy Names & various fancy prices,reviews seemed good as well! Right there and than I knew where I can get them myself without paying crazy prices (Or in fact nothing at all) - Tile shops! If you are feeling generous,purchase large single tiles,or just get the free samples..

This is my current stash, get some that are Honed and you won't need to do it yourself, However you still need a way to Lap them to get the most out of them , some turned out excellent, some not so much,some I haven't got around to honing so haven't tested yet- So just get various samples. 
3 of them turned out to be excellent and compared to my sandpapers came around 4000/5000 and one around 10k grit! The purple one was specially really nice one.
A great way to get some fine stones for someone who has 0 budget, they are a bit slow cutting , but being free can't really complain.
With the money saved, I will now purchase an Usb Microscope to see the actual edge I'm getting from these.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem with some of those is they have a texture on them. You would have to machine a smooth edge on the stone. Then that would be equivalent to finding free sandpaper available in one grit only when sanding is a process from coarse to fine. It's the same with sharpening stones. You use sharpening stones from coarse to fine. Yes sharpening stones are expensive but they are more than just rocks, they have been milled to do a job for you and that is where the cost comes in.


----------



## amateur77 (Jun 3, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> The problem with some of those is they have a texture on them. You would have to machine a smooth edge on the stone. Then that would be equivalent to finding free sandpaper available in one grit only when sanding is a process from coarse to fine. It's the same with sharpening stones. You use sharpening stones from coarse to fine. Yes sharpening stones are expensive but they are more than just rocks, they have been milled to do a job for you and that is where the cost comes in.



That's what I said, you have to HONE them flat (those who aren't) + Lap them as any stone for the perfect finish...These were FREE and they come in really really fine quality ( the finer the stuff the more expensive it gets...) decent quality 6-10k grit stones start from $50-$100 a piece when I tried to find some.
Just for someone who wants to play around, that's just crazy $$$

I already had some diamond 400/1000 stones, Needed something finer as well for the final finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I would be inclined to put a masonry blade on a table saw and more or less resaw the tiles. I have done that when a slip stone I bought didn't have a thin enough edge.


----------

